# i feel disappointed already..



## marina294

We had our 12 week scan today and was lovely to see baby in there looked really chilled :) but i think there is an obvious girl nub straight in line with the spine. I know that you cant know till 20 weeks, but ive written it off as baby is a girl.:cry: i know my disappointment is not as severe as some ladies as i know i will love her just as much as DD1 but knowing this will be our last i wanted one of each especially for hubbies love of football.(he isnt fussed at all though he is over the moon with either) love him for that.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0764.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 32









IMAG0763.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 33









IMAG0761.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 29


----------



## maybebaby3

You don't know yet. 12 weeks is to early to accurately see the gender.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I posted my DS's 12 week scan picture and everyone said it was a girly nub, I agree, definitely looked girly from the nub shot!


----------



## marina294

Thank you i feel a bit better now was just an intial shock so daft really,just happy to have a healthy baby just felt a little sad knowing this will be our last .cant wait for the 20 week scan now :)


----------



## Pearls18

Convince yourself it is a girl now hun and you can only be pleasantly surprised, I too ache for one of each so right there with you x


----------



## Guppy051708

I hope your gender dreams become a reality, regardless of the nub theory :hugs:
When do you find out? Im excited to hear an update.


----------



## marina294

Thank you my scan is the 26th march but i am convincing myself i have another little girl in there(thanks to marinewags great suggestion) so as Im not to shocked and keep thinking up good reasons if it is a girl Like reusing my first DD gorgeous clothes and how they will hopefully have a close bond and similar interests.


----------



## marina294

ive updated the first post with my 12 week pics now


----------



## Pearls18

I've never understood the nub theory I have to say lol!!


----------



## marina294

haha well supposedly the little white forked looking thing between the legs is the nub-if straight with the spine then most likely a girl. if angled up 30 degrees then most likely boy. The baby has to be pretty straight to predict accurately. as you can see mine is straight almost pointing down which leads me to believe girly. i know its only a theory but if you look at peoples predictions they can be pretty accurate. I couldnt see one on my previous DD 12 week scan


----------



## marina294

scan tomorrow morning *sigh* im so nervous of course that baby is all healthy and going by majority of nub guesses baby will most likely be a girl. im telling myself that it is also we have her name picked out and not a boys name at all lol so perhaps a good thing.
i will love her no matter what of course as someone else said i wont be sad at gaining a daughter more sad at the thought i may never have a son. Any way i am so full of nerves and excitement as well and will update tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Can't wait for your update! Hope you hear your dream gender :hugs:


----------



## marina294

Its a girl -which i kinda knew already she is all healthy and growing normally was at the hospital nearly 2 hours trying to get her to move as tech could see heart or lips properly. felt ok at the scan relieved she was all healthy after the faff to get her moving. but found out i have a low lying placenta partialy covering my cervix so have to got back at 34 weeks to see if it has moved. i hope it does as the thought of a c section terrifies me:cry:. DH was very quiet after even forgot to take a scan pic with him for his mum but he did have to rush back to work. I know he isnt too fussed really but i know deep down he would love a little boy. I feel a little sad now im back home but i know now and can look forward to sorting through DD old clothes for this one :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: im so sorry you didn't hear blue hon. I am glad to hear that your baby is healthy, but i am sure you are heartbroken atm. Take all the time you need to adjust :hug:

RE: low lying placenta. Hopefully it will move. In most casses they do move up as you get further along :hugs:


----------



## Pearls18

Congratulations on your girl, I'm sorry she wasn't blue hopefully you have the time now to let it settle in, I'm sure your DH was a little shell shocked it's such a strange situation one second not knowing what your baby is and the next knowing. I hope the placenta issue resolves itself x


----------



## marina294

Thanks i think he still had a little hope it could be a boy as ke kept saying to DD what would you like a brother or sister and i kept saying well the majority is most likely a girl so a little sister and he would just giggle. Just hope he comes home a bit happier makes me feel a bit better if he is happier kinda props you up a bit IYKWIM. Thanks for all your support ladies it means an awful lot.


----------



## babyhopes2010

marina294 said:


> Its a girl -which i kinda knew already she is all healthy and growing normally was at the hospital nearly 2 hours trying to get her to move as tech could see heart or lips properly. felt ok at the scan relieved she was all healthy after the faff to get her moving. but found out i have a low lying placenta partialy covering my cervix so have to got back at 34 weeks to see if it has moved. i hope it does as the thought of a c section terrifies me:cry:. DH was very quiet after even forgot to take a scan pic with him for his mum but he did have to rush back to work. I know he isnt too fussed really but i know deep down he would love a little boy. I feel a little sad now im back home but i know now and can look forward to sorting through DD old clothes for this one :)

40% have low lying placentas. they almost all move up. Mines low lying and im not worried im sure itll be dine


----------

